# Wait for me at Rainbow bridge!



## Spuzzi (Jan 8, 2005)

Known to their friends as Gyp and Vi, Violet and Gypsy, two wonderful guppies, passed away lovingly. They were aproxomately 1.5 years old, and were a perfect pair of guppies. Vi was looking 'off'. On the 20th of March I discovered that her tail was shorter and blood-covered. I had to leave to a family reunion in Canada that day, but soon, I was informed that Vi had passed away peacefully. Her friend died the very next day. I am so upset without my special pets. I have an empty place in my heart. I know it's stupid to cry over two fish, but I was very attached to my fish. I had a special place in my heart for them. I loved them SO much. I love you, Gyp and Vivi! Please wait for me at rainbow bridge. :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'(


----------



## mcschmidt (Mar 29, 2005)

They will always be with you.

RIP Violet & Gypsy


----------



## Spuzzi (Jan 8, 2005)

I am a bit happier today!  Thanks for reassuring me, I guess they will. I have chosen a few from my friend who breeds guppies. They are about 3 months old, and adorable. I am more cheerful, becuae my dog was really playful today! I took her into the woods with my friend, and she went for a little swim in the river, while my friend and I got soaked! :lol:


----------

